# media darling



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

sure, it's bill walton, but he has a point in that Rasheed is being made out to be the media darling...the Allen Iverson MVP season of this year.

enough to make yah puke 


the funny thing is, Rasheed was no different in Portland, cept he didn't talk to the media, and basically didn't endear himself to the fanbase. 

now he's in another city, and he's gold.

makes me dislike the media even more (and no I'm not saying all of his problems was media caused).


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

A different community, a different culture (fans and media), new team-mates, and a far better coach. The only thing that hasn't changed is Sheed's game.

The "haters" can howl all they want - but in the right situation, Sheed is an asset on a very good team!


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

It is bizzarre to say the least...

The way the media sold it before it was Rasheed Wallace that made everyone hate the Blazers. I guess it was the other way around?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Oldmangrouch</b>!
> A different community, a different culture (fans and media), new team-mates, and a far better coach. The only thing that hasn't changed is Sheed's game.
> 
> The "haters" can howl all they want - but in the *right situation*, Sheed is an asset on a very good team!


I don't consider myself to be a hater, but Portland wasn't the right situation for Rasheed. He will excel in a Detroit or New York far better than he ever would have in Portland. Plan and simple, he doesn't have to be the man.


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

This is crazy. 

Walton was the ULTIMATE Rasheed hater. I think he just hated the idea of a possibly dominant bigman in Portland. Walton LOATHED Sheed and said he would basically NEVER amount to anything.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Plain and simple, he doesn't have to be the man.


Why did he have to be *the* man in Portland? Walton only seems to speak in emphatic terms to push buttons of sportsfans, I can't really believe he's being taken seriously... I only wanted Wallace to be a key part of a good team for me to enjoy watching play good ball. When his other teammates got old or lost ability to injuries, I didn't feel it was something that he should be held accountable for. I wanted the GM to acquire some better teammates for him to resume winning with.

Whats with the projected expectations of him being so much more then a very good player? Jason Quick is a jerk (IMO), only concerned with who's going to help his career as a budding sports gossip monger... why should I (as a Bball fan) care if Wallace doesn't want to play his pretend soap opera games? It seemed so obvious that 'Sheed gets along well with his coaches, teammates, and peers... why should I be concerned if he won't give the time of day to a petty reporter? I tune in for the Blazers not some stoopid  writer with a dealine.

The team could have been rebuilt on the fly IMO, but the crying from some in the fanbase over perpetuated myths/exagerated nonsense from sports hacks with a grudge helped force dealing Portland's top talent for smiling palatable mediocrity. I'm not surprised in the least that Detroit is suddenly dominate, or that Wallace is speaking regularly to the beat writers of his new team. IMO, the Pistons suddenly have as good a shot at the next championship as anyone and Joe D owes Ron Tonkin a thank you card.

STOMP


----------



## MercyKersey (Jul 22, 2003)

Awesome post STOMP!
It is soo nice to Sheed get the respect of so many now, and all those people here in portland "910 the fan,Jason Quick,Canzano and Tonkin" all can feel like complete moronic idiots as Sheed shows the true good guy he is and total team player to fans and a community that isnt biased, racist or just complete *******s afraid of someone a little different..
Sheed will always be up there with Drexler and Kersey as one of my all time favorite Blazers..


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MercyKersey</b>!
> Awesome post STOMP!


Thanks MK  but rereading it this morning, the tone seems a bit over the top (maybe big Bill inspired me). Still I wish there had been some way that things could have been worked out between Wallace and the *O*, as there seemed to be issues that both sides were too stubborn to deal with. Sheed did give interviews (Blazer post game a few times, TNT), he just wouldn't give them to Quick and Co and they in turn went out of their way to smear him daily. Which came first... the chicken or the egg? I don't really care at this point and whats done is done, but do I wish the Blazers could have a true fresh start with a beat writer who stuck to the beat and left his massive personal biases out.

STOMP


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

As someone who very clearly wanted Sheed to go, I'm very happy for him.

Many of us knew that he was probably a pretty good guy and a tremendous NBA talent. Very clearly he made the Blazers a better team by his presence - regardless of behavior towards the media or inconsistancy or lack of effort in games.

However, equally as clearly to me, he did need to go for the following reasons:

1. His stubborness in dealing with the media was very tiring and especially irritating to a fan like myself who considers interviews and pr stunts a huge part of an NBA players contract.

2. This team was built around Sheed and had his lack of professionalism (or maturity?) built into it from players 1 through 14. True, he was a great teammate according to ever single player I've ever heard comment on it but it was as leader on a team heading the wrong way.

3. Fringe fans were tired of him. Contrary to many of the participants here we, the unwavering fans, are not the fans the franchise is most concerned with. The franchis needs the majority, the peripheral fans to be excited in order to gain the corporate support they need for financial success. Many people I talked to got most of their info from the media which was appropriately biased. As a result, they hated him and in turn disliked the Blazers.


By going to a team like Detroit - a team with a strong coach and a team that had none of Sheeds behavioral patterns ingrained into its core, it gave Sheed an opportunity to start fresh with limited expectations regarding behavior placed on him. IMO, sheed isn't a dumb guy - just stubborn. He probably did learn some lessons here but perhaps felt that changing the way he acted would somehow be caving in. 

It's good that he's not here any longer. Myself and many I've talked to enjoy watching this new team much, much more than the one that was laboring here before Sheed and Bonzi left. It's great for Sheed too. A new environment and a new set of teammates and a fresh start. It doesn't surprise me a bit that he's made Detroit significantly better and I hope the Pistons get to the finals and have a chance to win a title.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Solid post trifecta. I agree with most everything you wrote but... I would draw the distinction between the relationship he had with the media in general and the relationship he had with the O. He did talk to reporters, just not with the folks who went out of their way to slice up his quotes to smear him. He's said as much since he left... I could link a quote if you like. 

IMO, thats irresponsible reporting coming from the main beat writer who is supposed to offer an unbiased look into our favorite team. The "fringe fan" was treated to a daily dose of 'Sheed bashing disguised as impartial observations tag teaming with collumnist going even futher out on the limb to distort his (mis)deeds. Sure it was unfortunate he was so stubborn in his refusal to play ball with those who he percieved to have it out for him, but what do you expect the next young spoiled Blazer to do when treated in the same manner?

STOMP


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

The whole relationship with Rasheed and the media in Portland was a two way street.

While you had guys who did call him "Mr T" or were just semi idiotic, you had people who weren't.

He flat out didn't talk to anyone. Part of that I understood (and didn't care) but at the same time, it's no wonder that people outside of the city could feel the way they do.

Instead of trying to play the media (and he could have very very easily played the media) he continually played the sullen, cynical victim.

Remember the playoffs last year? He didn't talk to *any* media. If it was really just our local media, why didn't he just not answer their questions during the press conference? He could've pointed out people who weren't from the local area (I'm sure he knew what they looked like) and only answered their questions.

What exactly was the straw that broke his back? 

I understand (and to a small degree agree) with the thinking that his on-court antics got old. That, really, is the only thing about him I disliked, and I didn't dislike it much. Part of that dislike was painted BY the medias constant harping on it, or mocking it. 

I remember I got into an argument with Dwight about whether or not Rasheed was a good guy. He never once gave proof or an anecdotal evidence about him being an *******. Just repeating the same mantra. I'm sure Rasheed wasn't the nicest guy all the time, and treated some people bad. Infact, I'm sure he probably was sullen to some people, and a complete *** to others. 

imho, a main reason why rasheed wasn't as popular as he could've been (outside of the lack of winning and victim mentality) was that he didn't play the "game" with the media. It's like being conned in a way. No one likes being conned.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> He flat out didn't talk to anyone.


Well off the top of my head... this season alone he did address the whole media contingent during the preseason, I personally heard him as the featured Blazer post game guest twice, and he did a nationally broadcasted sitdown with TNT's John Thompson. He did speak enough to the O's G.Arnold for yet another smear piece to be composed that for some reason only contained the juicy bits and not what he was speaking towards (drafting HS players). I also read more then a couple opposing team's papers recap games with the common sports cliches being attributed to him. 



> No one likes being conned.


No doubt, fool me once...

STOMP


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trifecta</b>!
> As someone who very clearly wanted Sheed to go, I'm very happy for him.
> 
> Many of us knew that he was probably a pretty good guy and a tremendous NBA talent. Very clearly he made the Blazers a better team by his presence - regardless of behavior towards the media or inconsistancy or lack of effort in games.
> ...


Excellent post and I agree 110%.

Rasheed is a solid player and I have gone even as far to say that he could be the best player in the league, if he wanted to be. He is the perfect build of what you want in a NBA Basketball player.

For whatever reason (Media or Rasheed), it was time for him to go. Rasheed was the best player in Portland, thus IMO making him the more than a key player, more like making him the player. 

The move also forces Portland to move in a different direction, as they no longer have the security blanket in Rasheed Wallace.

Rasheed makes Detroit the team to beat in the East and he seems to be happy in Detroit. He is having fun in his new surroundings and playing some great ball for the Pistons. 

For whatever reason, sometimes relationships just need to end for both parties to move forward and this is a classic example of that theory. In the long run, both parties are going to be better off, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> 
> Well off the top of my head... this season alone he did address the whole media contingent during the preseason, I personally heard him as the featured Blazer post game guest twice, and he did a nationally broadcasted sitdown with TNT's John Thompson. He did speak enough to the O's G.Arnold for yet another smear piece to be composed that for some reason only contained the juicy bits and not what he was speaking towards (drafting HS players). I also read more then a couple opposing team's papers recap games with the *common sports cliches being attributed to him. *
> ...


"Both teams played hard?"  

Sorry, I couldn't resist! :laugh:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> 
> Well off the top of my head... this season alone he did address the whole media contingent during the preseason, I personally heard him as the featured Blazer post game guest twice, and he did a nationally broadcasted sitdown with TNT's John Thompson. He did speak enough to the O's G.Arnold for yet another smear piece to be composed that for some reason only contained the juicy bits and not what he was speaking towards (drafting HS players).


so let's see..he talked to guys who worked for the team..and two black guys (one of which who turned into a "smear" campaign"?) and this is supposed to mean something?



> I also read more then a couple opposing team's papers recap games with the common sports cliches being attributed to him.


oh boy..common cliches...8)


> No doubt, fool me once...
> 
> STOMP


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> Why did he have to be *the* man in Portland? ... I only wanted Wallace to be a key part of a good team for me to enjoy watching play good ball. I wanted the GM to acquire some better teammates for him to resume winning with.


Boo Hoo, Wallace is gone and I can't get over it! It's all the fault of those mean 'ol pseudofans that called him Mr. T and other semi stoopid comments. Well, he IS gone....and I'm still a happy camper. :rbanana:

Interesting when I complained about Wallace, I'd get shouted down....how my complaining didn't make a bit of difference. That if I didn't attend games, there would be other Wallace fans to fill 'em up. That management didn't care what I thought. Now he's gone because of me and my ilk.:laugh: 



> It seemed so obvious that 'Sheed gets along well with his coaches, teammates, and peers...


I still don't understand why people keep saying this. Gets along with the coach? Don't think so. One of the benefits of being the man, even if you don't accept or perfrom that role, is that you can get your coach fired if he doesn't 'play ball.' So what Mo may have said about Wallace doesn't carry much weight, IMO.

Wallace played where and how he wanted. Wallace supported Wells over Mo when Wells was suspended, by wearing Wells' number on his armband. Wallace wore Wells' jersey in practice while supporting Wells over Mo when Wells was traded. Before the Wallace trade there was an article about how Mo asked the guys to stay after and practice FT's, and they refused. Within days of Wallace's trade there was an a comment in the press about how the team stayed after and shot FT's. Yeah, he sure seems like a coach's dream.

I can't recall the words, but didn't Damon comment about a certain tension that Wallace brought to the locker room? Damon's statement wasn't that Walalce was a jerk, but if he intimidated the other guys, he may not have been the teammate you seem to think he is.

If Wallace was such a great teammate, why would he throw towels in his teammates face on TV? Why would he get himself ejected in a playoff game? Other than Saba's limited minutes, we've needed a center since before Wallace came here. Why hasn't he played the C, where he's been most needed?



> The team could have been rebuilt on the fly IMO, but the crying from some in the fanbase over perpetuated myths/exagerated nonsense from sports hacks with a grudge helped force dealing Portland's top talent for smiling palatable mediocrity.


I'm not the one cry'n anymore. 

One thing I want to be clear on...my opinion of Wallace is NOT because of his bad press, it's because he's a jerk. My opinion is based on watching him in nearly every game he's played as a Blazer. You don't seem to care that he's a jerk, I do.

So, STOMP, are you of the opinion that this team is significantly less mediocre than they were before Wallace was traded?



> I'm not surprised in the least that Detroit is suddenly dominate, or that Wallace is speaking regularly to the beat writers of his new team. IMO, the Pistons suddenly have as good a shot at the next championship as anyone and Joe D owes Ron Tonkin a thank you card.


I could give a rip whether Wallace or his team is doing crappy or great. I'm a lot more interested in what this new Blazers team is doing without Wallace.

I'm putting Ron's thank you card on my to-do list, 'cause I owe him one, too. :grinning:

Go Blazers


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> so let's see..he talked to guys who worked for the team..and two black guys (one of which who turned into a "smear" campaign"?) and this is supposed to mean something?


Well it means that you were wrong when you said he didn't talk to the press... I provided many examples from this season including the preseason press conference where he addressed a whole lot of white guys that don't work for the organization. What it means when his post game quotes showed up in newspapers other then the Oregonian, is that they were choosing to run them. 

Our own Nathan Bishop has relayed to us that he regularly cleans up the players language of swear words/N bombs for his collumns, yet the O chose to include them with Arnold's article on Wallace. They also buried the subject matter to make it seem like he was comparing himself to a slave. Enough to make you puke is right on the money in regards to their overt (IMO) nasty slants too.

I'm not sure why you felt the need to bring up race though. I choose to limit my observation to that he didn't talk to people that had previously burned him. I feel speculating that racism (on his part) played a role in why he wouldn't talk to some reporters is way too serious of a charge based on what I know of him personally. I would guess that he has added G.Arnold to his ignore list.

Was MJ a bad guy/rascist when for years the only reporter he would talk to during the season was his buddy Ahmad Rashad? 

STOMP


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

*Sorry, I*

didn't mean to post that twice.

Go Blazers


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CatchNRelease</b>!Boo Hoo, Wallace is gone and I can't get over it! It's all the fault of those mean 'ol pseudofans that called him Mr. T and other semi stoopid comments. Well, he IS gone....and I'm still a happy camper. :rbanana:
> 
> Interesting when I complained about Wallace, I'd get shouted down....how my complaining didn't make a bit of difference. That if I didn't attend games, there would be other Wallace fans to fill 'em up. That management didn't care what I thought. Now he's gone because of me and my ilk.:laugh:


ha! I'm over it C&R, I hope we have fans that are paying attention to the dumb little games that the O plays for future reference. If you choose not to catch on, whatever... but apparently you haven't noticed that outside of the Pistons game, attendance is way down. There has hardly been a link between Wallace being gone and fans like you showing up in droves. I think they've been staying away because the team hasn't been as good, but since they've been winning lately maybe today will be different. I want to see good play... but I'm happy for you being happy. btw, I hope you never got the impression that I was shouting at you, I just like to participate in threads where I have a differing opinion.



> I still don't understand why people keep saying this. Gets along with the coach? Don't think so. Wallace played where and how he wanted. Wallace supported Wells over Mo when Wells was suspended, by wearing Wells' number on his armband. Wallace wore Wells' jersey in practice while supporting Wells over Mo when Wells was traded. Before the Wallace trade there was an article about how Mo asked the guys to stay after and practice FT's, and they refused. Within days of Wallace's trade there was an a comment in the press about how the team stayed after and shot FT's. Yeah, he sure seems like a coach's dream.


People are saying he gets along with his coaches because coaches are saying they like the guy their team. Are you really not aware of the glowing quotes about his play and professionalism from his former coaches? There is an old saying that actions speak louder then words... Larry Brown's brother Herb was an assistent in Portland for the two years prior to this and is now his right hand man in Detroit. How is it not an endorsement of his character that they have now traded for him and are reportedly trying to resign him? Just read the links provided in this thread. 

Though I read most everything I can on the team, I've no recollection of this article you claim exists of the team refusing Mo's request to shoot FTs. I'd appreciate a link.

I'm fine with you feeling he's a jerk and hating him for whatever the reason. I happen to feel most pro athletes are jerks, as thats been my experience time and again. I still like to watch good ball, and if the coach doesn't have a problem with the guy, I can root for him as long as he performs well. 



> So, STOMP, are you of the opinion that this team is significantly less mediocre than they were before Wallace was traded?


I think they are worse. All season I was looking forward to them getting DA off the injury list, as they needed someone to match up on 2's. The Darius trade gave them a complete starting 5 size wise with complimetry talents IMO. Their 8-2 stretch post Miles trade didn't surprise me, just as the Pistons stretch of good ball since acquiring Sheed hasn't surprised me. Good teams win games.



> I could give a rip whether Wallace or his team is doing crappy or great. I'm a lot more interested in what this new Blazers team is doing without Wallace.


Bully for you. I follow many players who aren't on the Blazers, especially guys with Oregon ties. Certainly how a recently traded Blazer is doing is more relevant here then most of the OT threads.



> I'm putting Ron's thank you card on my to-do list, 'cause I owe him one, too. :grinning:


sooper dooper for you. I hope he stays out of the Blazers way as they put together their next team. I'd rather he sticks to selling cars and leaves the GMing to Bball professionals. If he doesn't approve of the product, he doesn't have to renew his tickets. Glomming onto free Blazer press is very sleazy used car dealer of him IMO. 

STOMP


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> Well it means that you were wrong when you said he didn't talk to the press... I provided many examples from this season including the preseason press conference where he addressed a whole lot of white guys that don't work for the organization.


Unless I miss-read what you said, or missed an earlier post you made, I didn't see that. sorry. 



> What it means when his post game quotes showed up in newspapers other then the Oregonian, is that they were choosing to run them.


his quotes were generally the same thing tho, and were from a booklet of the same sayings. 

like I've said, I didnt care that he didn't talk to the media, but I understand why others did. I also understand why people think it's funny to "defend" him for his actions.



> Our own Nathan Bishop has relayed to us that he regularly cleans up the players language of swear words/N bombs for his collumns, yet the O chose to include them with Arnold's article on Wallace.


I would guess Arnold decided to let those in, unless he was forced over a barrel...altho if they forced him, I'm sure the Oregonian wouldn't have wanted him to make that public.



> They also buried the subject matter to make it seem like he was comparing himself to a slave. Enough to make you puke is right on the money in regards to their overt (IMO) nasty slants too.


Hm..I don't think I'm too terribly bright, (altho I know I'm not a dumbass) and I understood what he was saying. I never got that he was comparing himself to a slave...



> I'm not sure why you felt the need to bring up race though. I choose to limit my observation to that he didn't talk to people that had previously burned him. I feel speculating that racism (on his part) played a role in why he wouldn't talk to some reporters is way too serious of a charge based on what I know of him personally. I would guess that he has added G.Arnold to his ignore list.


well, it does mean something, altho it doesn't mean he was racist. It just meant he was more comfortable talking to guys he as comfortable with. Be it black, or fellow employees.


> Was MJ a bad guy/rascist when for years the only reporter he would talk to during the season was his buddy Ahmad Rashad?
> STOMP


well, no, because he talked to Ahmad to play the system.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> Just read the links provided in this thread.


I got the two Wallace related threads confused, the links I was refering to I posted in this one... sorry about that  

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=84765&forumid=14

STOMP


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

I liked him when he was here, and I like him in Detroit. Bill Walton writing about how the sky suddenly turned blue is only further proof of how little worthwhile listening to him is.

Rasheed will put up the same numbers and his teams will get lots of wins. Detroit fans won't whine him out of town until he's using a walker (instead of A. Walker).


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

*Long story short -*

It seems to me the only thing that has changed with Sheed is his willingness to speak to the media. 

Sheed is still one terrific defender, is perhaps the most versatile scorer in the league, and is happier when he's not the #1 option. 

My ideal situation would have been if Portland could have landed another very good to great player in a Blazers' uniform that Sheed could play alongside. The Blazers practically had that in '00-01 when we had a bunch of very good players - Sabas, Smith, Pippen... to help him. IMHO, they were one trade away from the ideal scenario.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CatchNRelease</b>!
> Sorry, my mistake. It seemed like you were bemoaning that the GM didn’t surround him with better talent. That he shouldn’t have had to be the man in Portland. That the team should have been rebuild on the fly, except for some of us crying fans and lying media. I though you were finding fault with the management, press and fans…as if moving Wallace was a bad thing. It didn’t seem like you are over it, my bad.


Thats right your bad for not reading the thread title and staying with what was being discussed. The thread and my response are about the fickle nonsense of how the game is covered...the build em up to tear em down to build em back up bleep that endlessly fascinates some... but why would you be expected to stay on topic when you can go off on a rant and accuse me personally of all sorts of nonsense you feel has been projected on you by "Wallace appologists"? What it seems like to me is that you're dying to give someone/anyone who once offended you a dose of _I told you so's_ and I'm your lucky fire hydrant.

My first post seemed a bit too fired up when I reread it. Thats why in my second post I appologized for the tone calling it "over the top." 



> It’s unfortunate that Blazer management waited WAY too long to start trading the jerks on the team, as they lost a huge chunk of their fan base. Now they have to win them back, and that may take a while. *shrug* Doesn’t seem hard to understand to me. It took several years to drive the fans away, why would you expect that to turn around in a few weeks?
> 
> The point I was trying to make is that, before the trade, the Wallace apologists said us crybabies didn’t make a damned bit of difference to management, and after the trade…it’s our fault. Not a big deal…just kinda funny.


I still completely disagree with your cause and effect model of what drives attendance. The team wasn't as good this year as from recent years past from the outset. At the start of this season, I recall *nobody* here saying otherwise. Surprise suprise attendance was down from years past. Following the Wallace trade and some pathetic performances, attendance dropped ever further. After winning a few games recently, attendance was back up last night close to this seasons average despite playing a bottom feeder without their lone star. IMO that pretty much blows holes in your warm and cuddly guys drive attendance theory.

Though you won't research whoever it was that originally offended you, trust me, I've never ever claimed your opinion didn't matter. I don't speak for the "Wallace appologists" or represent Bball fans who value his on court abilities in any way... I'm just me. If you limit your critisism of me to what I actually wrote, I said the crying of some in the fanbase *helped* force managements hand. Is that really funny, or instead is it sort of accurate considering management has said as much post trade? 



> Yeah, I’ve heard some of that, but could you provide links to some glowing reports made by a coach that has/had nothing to loose if he crossed Wallace?


I've heard Don Nelson, Rick Adelman, and Greg Popovich say flattering things in the last couple of seasons, but here's a link with Jeff Van Gundy defending Wallace at the bottom of the article...

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/2242215



> Sorry, I don’t want to go looking for it, so you can believe it or not.


Ahhh you want me to look up articles but you're too lazy to find the ones you're claiming exist. Does anyone else recall an article from the few weeks preceeding the Wallace trade that C&R is refering to where... _Before the Wallace trade there was an article about how Mo asked the guys to stay after and practice FT's, and they refused._... If I'm proved wrong here I'll appologise profusely till the cows come home... but I've encountered this same disengenuous debate tactic before, and I find it pretty lame. It should be real easy to punch a few key words into google and produce your article, and then I'll have some egg on my face, or you'll come off as someone who makes things up things to support your rants. Good luck  



> That’s interesting. I don’t feel that anyone left on the team even approaches being a jerk in the way that Wells and Wallace were. Who are the jerks on the team now, IYO? There are lots of players that aren’t jerks, in lots of sports.


IMO Damon's the biggest loser/jerk in the history of the franchise by miles, and I'm sure thats not just me. I'm privy to a story or two about a couple of the other guys, and a few other pro athletes as well. I've balled against NBA players and a few top college players. A friend of mine has a picture of him and an current NBA All Star who appears on the ads promoting literacy holding a bong while he was in college back east. Do you really think you know these guys from their court time and soundbites? From Babe Ruth to Kobe, guys who've had the world bending over backward for them have acted like entitled spoiled jerks when the camera is off. 

If I relay my bad Blazer experiences to you, then my credibility (and that of my friend's babysitter's poolcleaner's hairdresser) is the next thing in question, and there is no way to truely prove that one way or another. Lets just leave this at I don't want NBA players over for dinner but I can still root for them on the Bball court as long as they aren't felons. I'm sure that there are some great guys in the league, but thats not why I watch hoops.



> Also, with Wallace and Wells, you never knew if they were going to perform or not.
> 
> If the team is worse, it’s highly debatable. And we still haven’t spent the draft pick from the Griz.


When did Bonzi become part of this discussion? I thought we were discussing the media coverage and then the team prior and post Wallace trade? For the record... Bonzi was my fav Blazer for years, but I felt he never made it fully back from his ACL. Because of that and his redundant skillset contribution to this team, I was on record many times this last offseason guessing/suggesting that he would be traded during this season.



> For some of the other Wallace supporters that like to use the brand of ‘haters’ when referring to those of us that wanted Wallace outta here. I never called him the anti-Christ, I never said I hate him. Hate infers much more emotional involvement than I feel. I don’t want him arrested, maimed, injured or killed…I just wanted him somewhere else. And now he is!


 I've never used the term hater ever... I never accused you of calling him the Anti-Christ. I feel the word hate can be used without infering that someone wants a player arrested, maimed, or killed, and can simply mean dislike... Read what I wrote and I doubt that in the context it's used it can be construed to mean anything more... that said, from here on out I'll never ever use it again in reference to a poster disliking a player. I'll avoid it like a landmine. 

I truely think you are projecting a lot of stuff towards me that isn't warrented. 

STOMP


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

*Right Back Attcha*



> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> Thats right your bad for not reading the thread title and staying with what was being discussed. ... but why would you be expected to stay on topic when you can go off on a rant and accuse me personally of all sorts of nonsense you feel has been projected on you by "Wallace appologists"? What it seems like to me is that you're dying to give someone/anyone who once offended you a dose of _I told you so's_ and I'm your lucky fire hydrant.


That’s funny. You chide me like a little old gramma about staying on topic, but it’s not a problem for you to butt into someone else’s unrelated thread and make claims about being able to read my mind. :laugh: 

Anyway, in your post you said,



> Why did he have to be the man in Portland? Walton only seems to speak in emphatic terms to push buttons of sportsfans, I can't really believe he's being taken seriously... I only wanted Wallace to be a key part of a good team for me to enjoy watching play good ball. When his other teammates got old or lost ability to injuries, I didn't feel it was something that he should be held accountable for. I wanted the GM to acquire some better teammates for him to resume winning with.


Are you saying that you weren’t bemoaning the loss of Wallace? Ya know, bemoaning is kinda like lamenting, or grumbling. Your post seems like a wistful trip down memory lane about how Wallace COULD have worked out here. Other than the partial sentence about Walton, the rest of that paragraph didn’t exactly seem on topic to me.

Maybe you have a Whitsitt-esque disconnect from the community if you don’t mind the team’s best player being a jerk, since you don’t live in Oregon?

On topic or not, here’s what I was responding to:



> The team could have been rebuilt on the fly IMO, but the crying from some in the fanbase over perpetuated myths/exagerated nonsense from sports hacks with a grudge helped force dealing Portland's top talent for smiling palatable mediocrity.


Since I’m one of those ‘crying’ about Wallace, I took offense to that, and responded to it. It’s typical of you to dismiss other fans’ opinions of Wallace as “perpetuated myths/exaggerated nonsense from sports hacks”, when I’ve stated on many occasions that I don’t care what the press says about him, and I don’t care that he doesn’t talk to the press. I care about him acting like an idiot when he’s representing the team I’ve followed for a long time.



> I still completely disagree with your cause and effect model of what drives attendance. The team wasn't as good this year as from recent years past from the outset. At the start of this season, I recall *nobody* here saying otherwise. Surprise suprise attendance was down from years past.


OR, a fair number of fans decided, “That’s it. The Blazers have had years to dump these jerks, and haven’t done it. I never know if I’ll get my money’s worth when I go see these clowns, and I think I’ll take up steelhead fish’n until they can put a team on the court that I can like, and play hard every night.”I don’t dispute that the losing causes attendance to drop too. I’d submit that the attendance just might be down due to both of those reasons.

BTW, you would please provide a link to where I said fans like me would ‘show up in droves’ as soon as they dumped Wallace and Wells? If you can’t, seems like you should admit you make things up to help make your point. (That goose and gander thing.)



> Following the Wallace trade and some pathetic performances, attendance dropped ever further. After winning a few games recently, attendance was back up last night close to this seasons average despite playing a bottom feeder without their lone star. IMO that pretty much blows holes in your warm and cuddly guys drive attendance theory.


Could you provide a link where I’ve ever said that poor performance would not effect attendance, or are you making things up? I’m only speaking for me, like you say you are only speaking for you. I’ve gone to two games since Mr. T was dumped. I had to bail out on the third game I planned to see. 

Warm and cuddly? How Frisco of you, STOMP! I don’t consider any of these guys warm and cuddy. Are you insinuating that I did? I believe management let Wallace and Wells stay too long, and that it resulted in lower attendance. I never stated that the fans would instantly be back because management took care of some long overdue business. 



> Though you won't research whoever it was that originally offended you, trust me, I've never ever claimed your opinion didn't matter. I don't speak for the "Wallace appologists" or represent Bball fans who value his on court abilities in any way... I'm just me. If you limit your critisism of me to what I actually wrote, I said the crying of some in the fanbase *helped* force managements hand. Is that really funny, or instead is it sort of accurate considering management has said as much post trade?


YOU offended me with your BOO HOO response a while back. Perhaps I unfairly lumped you in with the Wallace apologists, much as you seem to lump me in with anti-Wallace fans that make things up to make their point. Btw, if you read my post, I didn’t accuse you, personally, of shouting me down when I said that fans staying away while the team was full of boneheads would make a difference in attendance.



> I've heard Don Nelson, Rick Adelman, and Greg Popovich say flattering things in the last couple of seasons, but here's a link with Jeff Van Gundy defending Wallace at the bottom of the article...


None of these guys have had to coach Wallace. What do they gain by badmouthing Wallace? You didn’t address any of the points I made that cast doubt as to whether Wallace gets along well with Mo, that Damon says he intimidated his teammates (or words to that effect.), or that he never offered to play center full time, when the Blazers have needed a C since he’s been here, and he only made the move to fill that hole during a contract year. 



> Ahhh you want me to look up articles but you're too lazy to find the ones you're claiming exist. Does anyone else recall an article from the few weeks preceeding the Wallace trade that C&R is refering to where... _Before the Wallace trade there was an article about how Mo asked the guys to stay after and practice FT's, and they refused._... If I'm proved wrong here I'll appologise profusely till the cows come home... but I've encountered this same disengenuous debate tactic before, and I find it pretty lame. It should be real easy to punch a few key words into google and produce your article, and then I'll have some egg on my face, or you'll come off as someone who makes things up things to support your rants. Good luck


I could have heard this on local, regional or national radio sports talk. I could have heard it on local, regional or nation TV news or sports programming. I could have heard it on a half time 
show. It could have been in a Quick Chat. I may have read that in any number of publications, on another forum, or by word of mouth. Because I don't, won't or can't find a link doesn't make it a lie. Believe it was reported or not, I could really give a rip.

Lazy and a liar….and you wonder who offended me? No biggie, I’m a big boy, but you can drop the innocent act any time now.



> Lets just leave this at I don't want NBA players over for dinner but I can still root for them on the Bball court as long as they aren't felons. I'm sure that there are some great guys in the league, but thats not why I watch hoops.


I’m fine with you being able to root for Wallace. I’m not willing to do that. Are you saying that having character and winning are mutually exclusive? Seems like we could have both.



> I've never used the term hater ever... I never accused you of calling him the Anti-Christ. I feel the word hate can be used without infering that someone wants a player arrested, maimed, or killed, and can simply mean dislike... Read what I wrote and I doubt that in the context it's used it can be construed to mean anything more... that said, from here on out I'll never ever use it again in reference to a poster disliking a player. I'll avoid it like a landmine.


First, I didn’t say you, personally, called me a hater. But you came pretty close in this very thread:



> I'm fine with you feeling he's a jerk and hating him for whatever the reason. I happen to feel most pro athletes are jerks, as thats been my experience time and again.


As to your smart ars comment on me asking Play a personal question: 



> I very much doubt you didn't mean to offend... I'm still waiting for you to link your imaginary article on the media darling thread...


You don’t have a freak'n clue what I meant to say. I trust there will be no protests when I jump in and say that you don’t mean what you say, whenever I feel it’s appropriate. 

If Play has inside info that Zach is all the things he’s been claiming, I’ll bite my tongue. If he doesn’t, I may end up discussing that with him. I don’t know how I could have asked more politely. 

Go Blazers


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Right Back Attcha*



> Originally posted by <b>CatchNRelease</b>That’s funny. You chide me like a little old gramma about staying on topic, but it’s not a problem for you to butt into someone else’s unrelated thread and make claims about being able to read my mind. :laugh:


Little old grandma  in to refute more of your nonsense. I said I doubted you didn't mean to be rude because I had taken the time to wade through your posting history trying to figure out why you might have held such venom for me. Though we have never interacted before, your past posts were filled with smarmy responces and lots of you laughing at others. Laughing at people is very rude IMO, and your response to Play seemed in line with your other posts.



> Are you saying that you weren’t bemoaning the loss of Wallace? Ya know, bemoaning is kinda like lamenting, or grumbling. Your post seems like a wistful trip down memory lane about how Wallace COULD have worked out here. Other than the partial sentence about Walton, the rest of that paragraph didn’t exactly seem on topic to me.


 the topic is how Wallace is now a media darling. IMO, he's the same guy with a new spin, so my comments are right on topic. How don't you follow?



> Maybe you have a Whitsitt-esque disconnect from the community if you don’t mind the team’s best player being a jerk, since you don’t live in Oregon?


Maybe you could refer to what I've already written directly addressing this...

"_I happen to feel most pro athletes are jerks, as thats been my experience time and again. I still like to watch good ball, and if the coach doesn't have a problem with the guy, I can root for him as long as he performs well. _" or "_Lets just leave this at I don't want NBA players over for dinner but I can still root for them on the Bball court as long as they aren't felons._"

...but thanks for sharing your speculations/transparent slights. 



> Since I’m one of those ‘crying’ about Wallace, I took offense to that, and responded to it. It’s typical of you to dismiss other fans’ opinions of Wallace as “perpetuated myths/exaggerated nonsense from sports hacks”, when I’ve stated on many occasions that I don’t care what the press says about him, and I don’t care that he doesn’t talk to the press. I care about him acting like an idiot when he’s representing the team I’ve followed for a long time.


Since you and I have zero history, how exactly do you know whats "typical of me?" I've defended Sheed many times against emotional type responses as I appreciated the skillset he brought to the team. I did not like what they got back for him, but besides being on my favorite team he was never a favorite player of mine. I appreciated his qualities, but I also recognized and critisized his flaws.

Do we really need to get into a pissing contest over who's got the most righteous claim to root for the team? The Blazers have been my runaway favorite pro team since my family moved back from NC in 1976. I've been online with this same group of posters for over 5 years following the herd to three different sites... SO WHAT? This is a group of diehards, we all care... of course we are going to disagree about players, coaches, and management moves... thats part of the nature of why we are here IMO. 



> I’d submit that the attendance just might be down due to both of those reasons (not being as good, dislike for some players).


There are always going to be some in the fanbase who dislike players. I'm sure that some were disgusted enough with Walton and Drexler in their day not to renew their tickets. But as I heard Grizzlies President of Business Operations Andy Dolich say yesterday on Rick Barry's Bay Area sports talk show... "_at the end of the day, what really matters to the greater fanbase is winning_" 



> BTW, you would please provide a link to where I said fans like me would ‘show up in droves’ as soon as they dumped Wallace and Wells? If you can’t, seems like you should admit you make things up to help make your point. (That goose and gander thing.)
> 
> Could you provide a link where I’ve ever said that poor performance would not effect attendance, or are you making things up?


Here ya go... "_It’s unfortunate that Blazer management waited WAY too long to start trading the jerks on the team, as they lost a huge chunk of their fan base. Now they have to win them back, and that may take a while. *shrug* Doesn’t seem hard to understand to me._" 

Now granted I'm making the tiny leap of reworking your quote to avoid being redundant. I never claimed you didn't say performance woundn't effect attendance, but I did claim that it was the main cause of attendance swings IMO. This is miles away from making up "_an article about how Mo asked the guys to stay after and practice FT's, and they refused_" and then switching midthread to something I heard on regional radio or ummmmm.... ahhhhhh...... or maybe someone just told me this "by word of mouth"  

It's an accepted psychologic fact that reading and hearing information involve two completely separate learning paths. Its unlikely you would honestly confuse the two especially on something you recently learned of. It's also very unlikely that none of the other Blazer diehards here would have missed this bombshell or that the dynamic tagteam of JQuick/Canzano wouldn't have worked that into their stuff for weeks if this was a publicly known fact.



> Warm and cuddly? How Frisco of you, STOMP! I don’t consider any of these guys warm and cuddy. Are you insinuating that I did?


You keep trying so hard to disparage me for not currently living in the state as if that is somehow relevant to being a fan... but are you sure you really want to open this particular pandora's box of insults? Warm and cuddly/glad handers/boy scout reputations whatever... 

My Oregon history (you've called it out)... born in Portland, went to school 5th-12th grade in Portland, and graduated from U of O. I left the state because of bad allergies to grass pollen. Thanks to recent drug advances (Allegra) I make it back to hit the Salmonfly hatch at Kaskela (the Deschutes) every spring, and pull winter Steelies from the Kelchis every Christmas break with my bud who's one of the main guys at Salmon Trout and Steelheader. I'm told I'll be on an upcoming cover... How Oregon of me eh? 



> None of these guys have had to coach Wallace. What do they gain by badmouthing Wallace? You didn’t address any of the points I made that cast doubt as to whether Wallace gets along well with Mo, that Damon says he intimidated his teammates (or words to that effect.), or that he never offered to play center full time, when the Blazers have needed a C since he’s been here, and he only made the move to fill that hole during a contract year.


First you discount Mo's many glowing statements on him... "_what Mo may have said about Wallace doesn't carry much weight_" ...because it's a player's league. Mo and Herb Brown advising the Larry Brown and the Pistons to acquire Sheed meant nothing either. Then you asked... "_could you provide links to some glowing reports made by a coach that has/had nothing to loose if he crossed Wallace?_"... so I provided JVG unsolicited heaping it on. Now thats not good enough... I could give a rip what that inarticulate self serving runt DS has to say about anyone and look forward to seeing him in the rear view mirror.

If Wallace would have offered to play center for Portland, who exactly would you have had play the 4 for the last few years? I would have had Dale Davis and the net change would have been just a switch of the listing beside his name. The 4 and 5 are usually the post players on offense and they usually guard the big guys on D often switching on screens. With Portland's lack of other outside shooters and Dale, Zach, Bonzi, and Ruben all doing their best work in the paint, Wallace was placed on the perimeter by Mo more then most other bigs to spread the court. They often would keep him off of the other teams best scoring option to save his fouls for when it mattered. It was unconventional but so was having your 3 run the point. IMO what mattered was the pieces fit and the team won.



> Lazy and a liar….and you wonder who offended me? No biggie, I’m a big boy, but you can drop the innocent act any time now.


It wasn't me who did the initial personal attack. I was merely lamenting the way the game is covered possibly contributing to discontent of the fanbase. I then appologized to anyone here I might have offended. A bunch of posts later you blasted me and used what seems to be make believe articles to back up your points... what else would you expect Gander?

In the future, I hope we can get along better when we disagree. 

STOMP

*edited late for my poor spelling


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

*We’ve Got To Shorten These Up…*

I’ve had some fairly important business in my life, and it’s not leaving me much time for the computer. So I’m going to chop my answers up, to shorten these novels up a little.

You want me to limit my criticism to what you actually wrote. OK,



> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!





> It seemed so obvious that 'Sheed gets along well with his coaches, teammates, and peers... why should I be concerned if he won't give the time of day to a petty reporter?


NOT obvious to me, so I commented to that effect. I'll comment more when I have more time.



> The team could have been rebuilt on the fly IMO, but the crying from some in the fanbase over perpetuated myths/exagerated nonsense from sports hacks with a grudge helped force dealing Portland's top talent for smiling palatable mediocrity.


Aren’t you belittling the opinion of thousands of fans that don’t want Wallace on the team? Isn’t that saying that a sizable part of the fanbase is too stupid to make up their own minds about Wallace, based on his actions?

Please explain why your opinion that *it’s OK if the Blazers are a team of jerks*, is more valid than anyone else’s opinion that *it’s NOT OK to have a team of jerks*? Further, if you don’t hold your opinion as being somehow more valid, then why do you refer to so many fans as being criers if they disagree?

To call Wallace’s bad press ‘myths and exaggerated nonsense’ is WAY out there, where the buses don’t run. 



> Are you really not aware of the glowing quotes about his play and professionalism from his former coaches?


Don Nelson, Rick Adelman, Greg Popovich and Jeff Van Gundy. Are these the former coachs you’re talking about?



> If you limit your critisism of me to what I actually wrote, I said the crying of some in the fanbase helped force managements hand. Is that really funny, or instead is it sort of accurate considering management has said as much post trade?


It’s funny because you still either don’t realize it’s offensive to refer other fans expressing their opinion as crying…or you don’t care. And yet you seem to hold yourself above all the smarminess.

You make statements, such as these and they beg to be addressed. If it goes off the topic of the thread, should I start another thread to debate the statements you make? Or should the discussion happen within the thread that the statements were made? Are there community standards for this?

Go Blazers


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

The media and the Blazers just aren't a great mix. Ah well.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CatchNRelease</b>!
> I’ve had some fairly important business in my life, and it’s not leaving me much time for the computer. So I’m going to chop my answers up, to shorten these novels up a little.


I've said my piece. I feel like I've been going in circles restating my points about the dumb media games, and you keep restating how you are offended by something you quite clearly misunderstood. IMO your rant is well off base from what I've stated as well as way off of the thread's topic. 

I wish you good luck in your business, life, and fishing.

STOMP


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

*I Haven't Said My Piece Yet,*

Well, you know how it is with us venomous, smarmy, lazy liars that don’t really mean what we say. You don’t get to call me out from a different thread, then dismiss me when you're tired of the topic.



> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> 
> > I said I doubted you didn't mean to be rude because I had taken the time to wade through your posting history trying to figure out why you might have held such venom for me.
> ...


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Care to share what your other handle is, or is that some big top secret? btw, thats some fine swearing skills you've got accompaning your innocent victim stuff. 

I'll point out again I expressed my viewpoint on the media, then appologized if I offended anyone and called my view "over the top" and maybe Walton inspired. Several posts later you took it apon yourself to directly laugh at me, make a very personal attack backing up your opinion with an article that apparently doesn't exist, and brought up all sorts of left field nastiness that I personally have had nothing to do with. Does any of that rate on your lame-o-meter? 

In ESPN's latest subjective ratings of sports franchises, Portland was rated as the worst of all. In support of this they site Canzano's urban myth of Wallace firing a baseball style lazer into Boom Boom's boom booms. Those who actually saw the tape of the incident spoke of it being a moonshot that was more along the lines of after practice horseplay then the malicious variety. This isn't to say that Wallace has never done wrong by a long shot, just that smearing him and the team was/is fair game regardless of what actually happened. Certainly many of the Techs he recieved over the years were because of stupid immature actions on his part, and he did other not so bright things as well. But IMO, his on court demeanor had improved a great deal the last couple of seasons which was reflected in his pedestrian tech total. One ejection in three seasons is not enough to get me in a huff. He changed but the daily attacks from the O and others didn't.

I feel this same sort of stuff (smearing the Blazers) went on before Sheed came on board. As the small market rival to the golden boys with the endorsement deals, I don't expect this to change unless Portland somehow lands someone who can move product. IMO the yang to the Blazers ying is the national fawning over the Lakers players enjoy despite having players with violent pending criminal cases against them (Kobe, GP), a player who holds profanity laced interviews directed at the commish yearly and publicly promised to physically go into the stands and "knock out" fans who heckle Kobe (Shaq), a player who bumrushes opponents under the stands (Fox), and a serial deadbeat dad and all around malicious cheap shot artist (Karl Malone). Think those guys might recieve a little different treatment if they were Portland's starting 5?

Jermaine O'Neal as your starting 4? I bet you would have drafted MJ as well  Thats some serious 20/20 hindsight you're employing. Give me and probably just about any other Blazer fan that sort of ability to revise history, and we would do all sorts of things to improve the team. I wasn't aware it was Sheed's call on who gets traded or who starts where. I am aware that he volunteered to come off of the bench for the betterment of the team behind Grant, and that he also adjusted over to the 3 this year. When they finally got a true 3 midseason, he shifted over to center. Seems pretty much like the actions of the team player that Dean Smith, Mike Dunleavy, Mo, and Larry Brown claim to this day that he was/is for them. Why can't we put stock into their statements again?

I've given you all sorts of quotes to support my stance. I challenge you to find one single quote from a coach of his past or present supporting your beliefs that they didn't/don't get along or that he's not a team player... when you're not too busy.

STOMP


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CatchNRelease</b>!We HAVE interacted before. Are you unaware that there are posters that post from two machines, with different handles? Maybe you can Google for boo hoo.


I'm pretty sure from this last line/insult that you are Peaceman. Similar stylings... why the big mystery of having a 2nd handle? Whats the point?

STOMP


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> Why did he have to be *the* man in Portland?
> STOMP


He was paid to be our franchise player. He had the talent to be our franchise player. I could have lived with his disappearing act if he wasn't being paid to be the star. The man simply did not bring it on a regular basis. It was not for lack of talent that he wasn't the man here, it was simply a lack of effort.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RipCity9</b>!
> 
> 
> He was paid to be our franchise player. He had the talent to be our franchise player. I could have lived with his disappearing act if he wasn't being paid to be the star. The man simply did not bring it on a regular basis. It was not for lack of talent that he wasn't the man here, it was simply a lack of effort.


I felt he brought consistent effort especially on the defensive end, and that consistently showed up in the win collumn. If you don't feel his 35 minutes a night were all spent at 100% I wouldn't really disagree. I never felt he was the talent offensively that some hoped/projected. He is overpaid (IMO) by the current CBA standards... but by the preceeding BA standards under which his current deal was signed, he's not anywhere close to as out of line with the current market as Damon and his 15 mil coming next season are... yet DS gets miles of slack for mediocre play for being JQuick's bleep.

I feel Sheed's not cut out to be a media star who can move product, but quite clearly he can help most any team (including this small market) win games. Guess which one of those aspects this Bball fan cares about more? Which one of those aspects does the O and ESPN care about more?

STOMP


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> Guess which one of those aspects this Bball fan cares about more? Which one of those aspects does the O and ESPN care about more?


*raises hand*

Oh, I know... I know! 



Ed O.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*I haven't read all the threads here*

But I am surprised that more people have not brought up the fact it is a contract year for Rasheed. I am sure you get what I am hinting at (Wink wink nudge nudge)!


----------

